# Cold Weather Is Comming



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Cold weather is comming and I have a question regarding my pigeons. I live in Norhern Indiana and during the fall it gets pretty cold and especially in the winter months. I have a small loft nothing real big and fancy just simply plain it has no electricity or anything like that, so my question is can pigeons withstand cold weather or would they need me too install some kind of heating device in the loft? The loft is well insulated but I don't know if that'll be eanough to get my pigeons through the cold weather. I'm asking this because I've never had pigeons during winter months I just started this year so any information on this topic could help me a lot. Thanks for you time and help.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Eriduardo,

We have quite a few members here who have lofts in areas where temperatures can get extreme in Winter and Summer, and I'm sure they'll be along shortly to answer your questions and give you some good advice.

In the meantime, I've found three links to previous threads dealing with Winter care that I thought you might enjoy reading while waiting for some direct advice.....just click on them:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14002

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12290

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11730


Linda


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, Lin Hansen these links were very helpful as well as interesting to read I really apreciate the help.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

As long as they are outside and can acclimate to the gradual weather change, they should be fine in a nicely insulated loft. Some people cover their's at night. They also have heated water dishes for icy weather.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*dietary preparation*

You can also prepare them for the cold by giving them 30 to even 40% corn in their seed mix, as it is high in fat. It helps compensate for heat loss.


----------

